# Do You Eat Chicken?



## laurabeasle (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi, I'm doing a study about the consumption of different animals and am interested to know whether any pet chicken owners still eat chicken?

Thank you!


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes I do eat chicken - I also raise a few for meat, as well as ducks and turkeys. I do have a few that are pets that for whatever reason, usually rescued ones, have stayed with us until old age - my oldest cockerel was 14yrs old, but they do have to earn their keep otherwise - I bought them for a purpose wether it's eggs/meat/breeding stock, and I don't name the edible ones!!


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

hi, we have 3 bantam hens nugget, fajita and henrietta and yes i do still eat chicken it's my favourite meat.


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

I eat chicken.... But not the ones I keep as pets.


----------



## Bashney (May 15, 2011)

I'm a vegetarian and keep ex battary hens as pets. So obviously no it would be the same as eating dog if I had one as a pet. Makes you think doesn't it!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I eat chicken, but only ones that I can trace from local good farms. I also eat the cockerels I can't rehome when I hatch.


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

I eat chicken still. I rarely eat eggs though unless they are in things like cake! (haven't eaten many since the '80's and I discovered what battery farms were!)

When I lived on a smallholding, there were porkers (pigs bred for meat). My mum bought half a pig. I never ate any of that pork. Couldn't face eating an animal I had spoken too, stroked etc!


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Yes I do. I also eat rabbits despite having them as pets. 
So long as an animal has had a reasonable life I have no problem with eating them.


----------



## micki (Apr 27, 2011)

I still eat chicken but it usually bought from a butcher that comes here once a week. His chickens are tasty and free range, i couldn't eat a chicken that had no flovour. I also eat any cockerals that get from hatching eggs, altough this year i need to replace my old cockeral so one of them will get to live.


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes, but these days are particularly fussy about where it comes from.


----------



## HJay (Feb 10, 2012)

Not since I started keeping them. It would not be right, and do not miss it. Have one ex bat sitting in our kitchen now watching what we eat!


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

HJay said:


> Not since I started keeping them. It would not be right, and do not miss it. Have one ex bat sitting in our kitchen now watching what we eat!


If you don't mind me asking, why would it not be right now that you have them, but it was ok before?


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes I do


----------



## TriciaD (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes, I still eat chicken since having them as pets, but do try to buy free range. I wouldn't want eat any of our chickens though!


----------



## bizz2894 (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes i do still eat chicken, and when the time comes the ones we raise will be too, i know they will have had a fantastic life, and dispatched humanely. Not very popular i know, but most of ours are dual purpose birds.


----------



## fmurdoch (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi. I am a final year Bio-Veterinary Science student at the Royal Veterinary College, conducting a research project investigation on The Welfare of Backyard Chickens. If you are able to spare the time to answer a short series of questions below, I would really appreciate your participation in this survey.

All the information you submit will be completely ANONYMOUS and stored in accordance with the Data Protection Act. So just copy and paste the link below into a webpage and answer away!

Many thanks for your time.

Felicity Murdoch - The Welfare of Backyard Chickens Survey


----------

